# Phragmipedium warszewiczianum



## vandacee (Jun 12, 2019)

Phragmipedium warszewiczianum
































Flowering September 2017 :


----------



## tomkalina (Jun 12, 2019)

Great photography!


----------



## blondie (Jun 12, 2019)

Stunning an amazing bloom, this is my favourite I'm hoping my plant actually produces, bud instead of just a spike


----------



## abax (Jun 12, 2019)

Amazing photos and the blooms are just extra fancy and appealing.
I'd love to have one like this!


----------



## Peru (Jun 14, 2019)

really nice>! congratulations


----------



## justagirlart (Jul 8, 2019)

Wow.


----------



## abax (Jul 8, 2019)

Has anyone noticed the "bird" just above the pouch?Beautifully photographed plant.


----------



## eaborne (Jul 14, 2019)

Awesome pictures of a beautiful flower!


----------



## abax (Jul 14, 2019)

Geez, nobody noticed the "little bird" that is
featured in pic #2 and #3?????


----------



## hamiltons (Jul 15, 2019)

Sorry, I don´t want to spoil the joy, but in my opinion and research, this is not a warscewiczianum, but more lightly a "plain" caudatum or even caudatum var. wallisii...Phr. warscewiczianum has more "round" shoe and the color is more brownish, like chocolate brown...I will try to find a photo for similarity


----------



## vandacee (Jul 15, 2019)

hamiltons said:


> Sorry, I don´t want to spoil the joy, but in my opinion and research, this is not a warscewiczianum, but more lightly a "plain" caudatum or even caudatum var. wallisii...Phr. warscewiczianum has more "round" shoe and the color is more brownish, like chocolate brown...I will try to find a photo for similarity



I had the opportunity to consult the latest revision of the genus Phragmipedium by Guido J. Braem, in collaboration with Eliseo Tesón & Sandra L. Öhlund published in 2018. From the description and photos presented, there is no doubt that this plant is indeed warszewiczianum.


----------



## hamiltons (Jul 16, 2019)

Which plant?


----------



## Guarceñosis (Jul 16, 2019)

vandacee said:


> I had the opportunity to consult the latest revision of the genus Phragmipedium by Guido J. Braem, in collaboration with Eliseo Tesón & Sandra L. Öhlund published in 2018. From the description and photos presented, there is no doubt that this plant is indeed warszewiczianum.


Yes, it is.


----------



## hamiltons (Jul 16, 2019)

Actually I am a good friend of Guido Braem, and he is a great capacity in the orchid world and has mad a lot of very good books and journals about both Paphiopedilums and Phragmipediums and it is of course a very good reason to state a fact, to look into his books and compare, but sometimes "misunderstandings" happens here too...I have talked with him about it and shown him photos of my own plant and others, I have a caudatum that looks just like this one here shown, and by talking to Guido, I found out that it is indeed a caudatum and the more "brownish" one I mentioned is a warscewiczianum or as others call it, humboldtii and other refer to it as Phr.popowii...The orchid world can indeed be a confusing one to tread into, and you may continue to say that the one here posted is a warscewiczianum that is your right, I just write what I have heard personally from Guido Braem and what a lot of other "specialist" says...I will post a photo of my own plant which by certainty IS a caudatum...Now you all have a continued great day...


----------



## Jim734 (Jul 16, 2019)

I have three plants that look like that - light colored pouches with almost a hint of pink. One finished blooming a couple of weeks ago, the other 2 are still in bloom. They all came from Ecuagenera, they are labeled Phrag warszewiczianum var wallisii. I have both Cribb's and Braem books as well as some others. Cribb calls the one with the pale-colored pouch Phrag warszewiczianum and does not specify a variety. Braem has the same name for this type. I have some plants from Ecuagenera label warszewiczianum no variety which had dark pouches.

It seems to me the controversy started some years ago when they started renaming then species in this section. At one time the pale colored one was called Phrag. wallisii. And the Central American species went through several name changes from something to popowii, to humboldtii.


----------



## Jim734 (Jul 16, 2019)

Further. In Braem's book he lists the synonyms for what he calls Phrag. popowii, some a really old and refer to the species as a Cypripedium, Paphiopedilum, and Selenipedium. ignoring those, here are the Phrag synonyms

P. exstaminodium ssd warscewiczii Drewssler 2005; P. humboldtii Atwood & Dressler 1998 Selbyana; P. warszewiczianum hort. and awards, non Garay 1979, P. warscewiczii Christenson 2006, P. caudatum var warscewiczii hort MOBOT Bulletin 1932. 

For Phragmipedium warszewiczianum (ignoring again the Cyps and Paphs). There are a number of entries all with Phragmipedium caudate var. wallisii and he cites the basionym: Cypripedium warszewiczianum Reichenbach fil 1852.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Jul 17, 2019)

Wow! Gorgeous pictures!


----------



## abax (Jul 18, 2019)

This information is very interesting if a tad
controversial, however, I agree with J-P...
WOW Hamiltons!


----------



## Daniel Herrera (Jul 18, 2019)

Great plant! great photos! How do you achieve such even gray background color?


----------



## vandacee (Jul 19, 2019)

Daniel Herrera said:


> Great plant! great photos! How do you achieve such even gray background color?


It is a grey fabric with small meshes stretched over a wooden frame !


----------



## APaphalypseNow (Jul 25, 2019)

Further to Daniels question if you don't mind, what kind of camera and did you use a micro lens? Thx


----------



## vandacee (Jul 26, 2019)

APaphalypseNow said:


> Further to Daniels question if you don't mind, what kind of camera and did you use a micro lens? Thx



Canon EOS 40D - EF 100mm f/2.8L Macro Lens


----------

